# Burdock Blood Bitters



## angus_fhinn (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey all, I'm selling my old bottles on EBay starting with my Burdock Blood Bitters bottle. Check it out, the item # is 300148453505 , or you can just search for it. 
 Cheers!


----------



## jagee44 (Sep 5, 2007)

Try saying Burdock blodd bitters bottle 10 times fast.
 I cant do it.


----------



## bearswede (Sep 5, 2007)

> Try saying Burdock blodd bitters bottle 10 times fast.


 
 (Burdockbloddbittersbottleburdockbloddbittersbottleburdockbloddbittersbottle)x3+1...


----------



## diggincajun (Sep 7, 2007)

I checked it out, to bad it's damaged, when are u going to post more bottles? I have some bottles online right now also amoung alot of other things, I sell under my wife's name 4575vicki, check it out.


----------

